# Greenshore park red



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nick and I fished the "spot" today. Didnt see any PFFers,(Papa Z, Konz, Covertfisherman, Todd, Big Brandon, etc.)but did see the local transients(Harley, Tennessee, etc.) I had two good runs, and caught this one. (he is kinda sandy, flopped in the sand) The transients hated me because I released him. The FWC came out and checked for shore License's and cooler contents, I didnt mind, being a law abiding fisherman.


----------



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice catch!what did you catch him on,pi ly or something else.:clap:clap


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bbarton13 (10/19/2009)*where is greenshore park? nice red. i cant stand it when they come up asking for you fish i bet there were mad when u left him go! great report


Project Greenshores is the rocky area in the bay on the Pensacola side of 3 mile bridge. Go like you are going to gulf breeze, but pull off to your right before you get on 3 mile bridge. You will see the rocks sticking out of the water.


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_I like this Park!!! Tuck my Grand Kid's there Sunday! :takephoto And i cought this 37 1/2"er About a month ago!! :letsdrink :usaflag







_




























_Sharp Gig's and Tight Line's to All. :letsdrink :letsdrink :usaflag_


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Way to go...I tried after. Work. But no luck


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *2bbchinit (10/19/2009)*Nice catch!what did you catch him on,pi ly or something else.:clap:clap


I caught him on a big pinfish.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

way to go larry.. bout time you got a fishoke


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Larry, I almost went last night but stayed home with the lady instead. I'm going tonight though.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

me n my girl are gona head out this evening, anybody else gona join?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (10/20/2009)*way to go larry.. bout time you got a fishoke


At least I post a pic of my fish.............and you dont have to squint to see.:moon


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

sorry i cant afford a camera.. i use my phone to take pics

but anyways, you gona meet with us later?


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

NiceRed But you could have cleaned The sand Off first oke:toast


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (10/20/2009)*sorry i cant afford a camera.. i use my phone to take pics
> 
> but anyways, you gona meet with us later?


I have to work tonite, maybe Wed. or Thurs.


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

nice fish,i never catch anything from there but it looks like i need live bait.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

> *surfstryker (10/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BigBrandon (10/20/2009)*way to go larry.. bout time you got a fishoke
> ...




That's hilarious


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone goin tonite? I will be out there somewhere.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm going tomorrow night and probably bringing Nikki with me.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

My son, Nick, caught this 27"keeper late last nite at Project Greenshore. We are about to throw him on the grill.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice job larry

hey yall the name is being changed from project greenshore park to "the hobo hole"


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (10/22/2009)*nice job larry
> 
> hey yall the name is being changed from project greenshore park to "the hobo hole"[/quote
> 
> My boy, Nick caught this one, so nice job Nick.


----------

